# This one's for you JoeV!



## suziquzie (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok, I worked on my gumption all day. 
I can't PM this, I can't get it in a profile msg without a photobucket and at this point in my life (with slow internet) I got no time for photobucket. 

SO! Here, for the world to see, is the mess my professional self has made of bagels.

I ALWAYS use parchment, doesn't matter what I'm making. However I'm on my last sheet and decided against it, and used a TON of cornmeal instead. 

Guess what. When you steam cornmeal sans paper it makes glue. 

Will anyone take me seriously as a baker again???


----------



## babetoo (Jan 21, 2009)

looks like the crescent sticky buns i made. did't use the pan they said. so they didn't touch each other. (called pull aways)a butter, brown sugar and cinamon sauce in pan. which when baked turned into glue as well. rolls to crisp .  had to use a knife to get out of pan, and they promptly broke. i ate em in bits and pieces. oh well.


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

awww don't feel bad Suzi!! I bet it has even happened to Joe a half dozen times!! Let alone the rest of us!! I bet the others tasted great!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 21, 2009)

oh suz... that's why I don't bake...

everything I touch breaks!  Welcome to my unhappy baking life!   I loves ya anyway girl!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 21, 2009)

this begins a SECOND bad baking week. 

I am done... til the boys' cake on Fri......


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 21, 2009)

suziquzie--don't feel bad. Even professionals make mistakes in baking and forget an ingredient (it was how Nick Malgieri's Supernatural Brownies were born--he was lucky) and they burn things. Remember Sara Moulton's show--she often burned things a bit. Further, I have been to a famous local cooking school and had a very famous chef ruin some chocolate tootsie roll type candy--he kept quiet but we all know it tasted burnt.

Just don't give up and keep trying. I have had a few bread disasters. Sometimes it is the recipe and sometimes it is me. Learning is a process. Now, eat what you can and feed the birds with what you can't--then you will be like my favorite cookbook author--Maida Heatter. ;-)


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't worry suzi, archeologists will discover those fossils a thousand years from now, and you'll be famous!


----------



## Mama (Jan 21, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, I made a flaming sweet potato casserole for Thanksgiving a couple of years ago!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 21, 2009)

Been there myself. I tried making a "rustic pear pie" meaning I had one crust so I piled the filling in the middle and folded up the edges and didn't use parchment.  All the filling juices and sugar ran out and the whole thing burned and stuck to the pan.  

Needless to say we ended up with instant pudding for dessert.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 21, 2009)

The bagel part was PERFECT!!!
Too bad the bottom half was left on the pan. 

Oh well. Myself and the 1 kid that eats nothing liked them. 
What more can I ask???

(The other 2 that eat anything and Dad hated them.... freaks.....)


----------



## JoeV (Jan 21, 2009)

Suzi, you get points for effort, even if they turned out like crap. I really appreciate you doing this just for me...or is it that you're blaming me for the disaster? Either way, it's important to know that teh sun will rise tomorrow regardless of how the bagels turned out. Hey, these pretties were so hard you could break a tooth... 






So much for my first shot at making bagels. My teeth hurt just looking at them.

You're a trooper, so just pick yourself up, pour out a healthy dose of your favorite beverage, and let it roll off your back. Oh, and go buy some parchment paper!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 21, 2009)

Any time i have something that doesnt work out, it winds up over the fence in the neighbors yard.  Thats why my family thinks im such a great cook, because they never experienced the other half.  On the other hand, my neighbors dogs probably have a different opinion on my cooking abilities.


----------



## sattie (Jan 21, 2009)

Well.. have to say that seeing that pic makes me feel better about my baking disasters!!!  But we must keep trying!


----------



## jabbur (Jan 21, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> Any time i have something that doesnt work out, it winds up over the fence in the neighbors yard. Thats why my family thinks im such a great cook, because they never experienced the other half. On the other hand, my neighbors dogs probably have a different opinion on my cooking abilities.


 
Of course we know that dogs have such discriminating palates when we see the things they eat (poo,throw-up etc)


----------

